# Dinner Speech



## Rick L Peterson (Apr 25, 2017)

I need an idea for a Past Master Appreciation  Dinner speech


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 25, 2017)

You have to start it with this isn't how we did it in my year

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 26, 2017)

Maybe on the importance of having PMs in lodge and how their guidance and leadership is needed and appreciated.  Express how their journey really just begins when they've concluded their year as WM. Molding young guys, teaching ritual, being available as ever and not ride off into the sunset as many PMs do.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 27, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> You have to start it with this isn't how we did it in my year


Lol....Here we have a saying about PMs that still try to run things...."He has trouble putting down the gavel."


CLewey44 said:


> Maybe on the importance of having PMs in lodge and how their guidance and leadership is needed and appreciated.


This I can agree with wholeheartedly. After I had been an MM for only 4 months I was elected Senior Deacon. Without the tireless help of the PMs teaching me I could not have carried out the duties of this post, let alone get prepared for JW.


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 27, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Lol....Here we have a saying about PMs that still try to run things...."He has trouble putting down the gavel."
> 
> This I can agree with wholeheartedly. After I had been an MM for only 4 months I was elected Senior Deacon. Without the tireless help of the PMs teaching me I could not have carried out the duties of this post, let alone get prepared for JW.



Wow, you went straight to 'middle management', that had to be challenging.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 27, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Wow, you went straight to 'middle management', that had to be challenging.


The PMs of my mother lodge worked hard on me to prepare me both for my SD duties as well as preparing me for the south. I owe them a great debt! I now serve as SW. If all goes as planned I will be elected WM this coming December. At that point I will have been an MM for 3 years and 4 months. But the PMs will still be there if I need advice which I am sure that I will, lol.


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 27, 2017)

Nice, and congrats. That's great news! The PMs need to be present. I feel like many of them feel they have nothing more to offer or aren't needed because there are no further 'steps' to take in BL maybe but they really are the ones with the best insight a lot times. Or the worst in some cases I guess too lol.


----------

